# Having a waterbirth - any tips?



## XSunshineMumX

Well i'd have had a water birth with my son had i stayed in the pool that little bit longer so this time i've decided i'd like a water birth. 

I'm wondering for those that have done it, more the second stage as did the rest, if you have any tips or advice? 

Hoping it goes like my sons birth and is a relatively quick labour. How did your waterbirths go? x x x


----------



## Reid

yeah i 2 hope 4 a water birth this is my 1st so i was lookn 2 c if any1 had left any tips 
im really worried i cant use it as theres only 1 at the hospital im having my baby at :( jst need 2 keep my fingers crossed :)
xx


----------



## Jenniflower

lynne1983 said:


> yeah i 2 hope 4 a water birth this is my 1st so i was lookn 2 c if any1 had left any tips
> im really worried i cant use it as theres only 1 at the hospital im having my baby at :( jst need 2 keep my fingers crossed :)
> xx

I remember wanting a water birth soooo bad in the begining of my pregnancy that that is what ultimately made me decide on a homebirth. At home no one will be in my pool but me! hahaha.

As for any tips or personal experience I don't have any yet as this is my first but I wish you all the best!


----------



## 3011busyyear

i'm hoping for this too, but again it's my first so can't offer any advice!
i plan to have everything i need set up to make it as relaxing as possible.
we are basically clearing a whole room just to use as the birth room, with snacks, drinks, towels, music, lighting etc all organised in time for the birth. hoping it will help.


----------



## Reid

Jenniflower said:


> lynne1983 said:
> 
> 
> yeah i 2 hope 4 a water birth this is my 1st so i was lookn 2 c if any1 had left any tips
> im really worried i cant use it as theres only 1 at the hospital im having my baby at :( jst need 2 keep my fingers crossed :)
> xx
> 
> I remember wanting a water birth soooo bad in the begining of my pregnancy that that is what ultimately made me decide on a homebirth. At home no one will be in my pool but me! hahaha.
> 
> As for any tips or personal experience I don't have any yet as this is my first but I wish you all the best!Click to expand...

:O do u mean ur local hospital would allow 2 women in the birthing pool at 1 time? home birth isnt 4 me i stay in a block of 4 and the walls r thin i and the neighbours would defo hear me i would hate that lol. and id jst feel more secure in the hospital :) xx


----------



## Jenniflower

lynne1983 said:


> Jenniflower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne1983 said:
> 
> 
> yeah i 2 hope 4 a water birth this is my 1st so i was lookn 2 c if any1 had left any tips
> im really worried i cant use it as theres only 1 at the hospital im having my baby at :( jst need 2 keep my fingers crossed :)
> xx
> 
> I remember wanting a water birth soooo bad in the begining of my pregnancy that that is what ultimately made me decide on a homebirth. At home no one will be in my pool but me! hahaha.
> 
> As for any tips or personal experience I don't have any yet as this is my first but I wish you all the best!Click to expand...
> 
> :O do u mean ur local hospital would allow 2 women in the birthing pool at 1 time? home birth isnt 4 me i stay in a block of 4 and the walls r thin i and the neighbours would defo hear me i would hate that lol. and id jst feel more secure in the hospital :) xxClick to expand...

OH GOSH NO! :shock: Sorry must have wrote that weird. I meant if I went into the hospital and they said "Sorry someone's in the pool" It meant I couldn't get in, which would really throw me as all I want is a water birth. So by being at home and having the pool set up no one can tell me it's in use. Unless of course my DH decides to take a dip, hahaha.


----------



## meg79

A big tip someone told me was don't get in the water till you are at least 6 centimetres as this can cause labour to slow down or even stop. x


----------



## Mervs Mum

once labour is going it may slow it but it rarely stops it - but then you can just get out a while or enjoy the rest!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I had a waterbirth :D.

I'm not really sure what advice I can give you but if you had any questions (specific or otherwise) I'd be more than happy to answer :flower:


----------



## Reid

Jenniflower said:


> lynne1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenniflower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne1983 said:
> 
> 
> yeah i 2 hope 4 a water birth this is my 1st so i was lookn 2 c if any1 had left any tips
> im really worried i cant use it as theres only 1 at the hospital im having my baby at :( jst need 2 keep my fingers crossed :)
> xx
> 
> I remember wanting a water birth soooo bad in the begining of my pregnancy that that is what ultimately made me decide on a homebirth. At home no one will be in my pool but me! hahaha.
> 
> As for any tips or personal experience I don't have any yet as this is my first but I wish you all the best!Click to expand...
> 
> :O do u mean ur local hospital would allow 2 women in the birthing pool at 1 time? home birth isnt 4 me i stay in a block of 4 and the walls r thin i and the neighbours would defo hear me i would hate that lol. and id jst feel more secure in the hospital :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> OH GOSH NO! :shock: Sorry must have wrote that weird. I meant if I went into the hospital and they said "Sorry someone's in the pool" It meant I couldn't get in, which would really throw me as all I want is a water birth. So by being at home and having the pool set up no one can tell me it's in use. Unless of course my DH decides to take a dip, hahaha.Click to expand...

yeah thats what im most worried about i would be really upset if i couldnt get 2 use it.
yeah i read that 2 about not going in2 the water untill ur 5/6 cen 
its in the water birth book by janet balaskas its a good book not finished it yet but some good points in it :) xx


----------



## Jenniflower

Unless when the midwife comes and does the initial check on me to say I'm 5cm or over, I'll have to just listen to my instincts/body when it's time to get into the pool as I don't really want to keep getting internals. My hypno book says not to worry about the typical things midwives say to you "Get up and walk around, bounce on the ball, squat" because ultimately you need to be relaxed to keep your oxytocin up. And to be relaxed you should be in whatever position YOU find more comfortable. :flower:


----------



## Bournefree

I have been thinking about this a lot, but I like the Rainbowdrop, I can&#8217;t really think of too many tips for a waterbirth. It is just like giving birth on land - although with the added comfort and support of the water - which is prob why you have decided that you would like a waterbirth. 

I had a home waterbirth, and I&#8217;m sure there isn&#8217;t even half the things you need to think about in having a home waterbirth, to a centre. Except I totally agree with Jenni - that the only way you can guarantee a water birth is at home.. So I guess my big tip for going into a MLU or centre, would be to check how many pools they have and how many women give birth there - then you can do the maths, and work out the likelyhood of getting your waterbirth.

So general tips ( for a midwife lead unit or birthing centre or home) would be:

* Depth - Make sure the water is deep enough. You ideally want it right up to your lower back, whether you are squatting, on all fours or leaning out over the edge. Although, the Mws (home or centre) will make sure this is correct. Allow for your own water displacement - you could be surprised how much it goes up once you get in! If you are at home, most of the inflatable pools need the top ring to be free of water to keep it stable.

*Water temperature - Don&#8217;t think of it like a bath temperature.. In my experience, I didn&#8217;t want it hot at all. Giving birth can be quite a workout, you will generate lots of heat yourself. So about 40oC to 45oC should be adequate. Also if you are at home your room temperature should be about 22oC. Also the Mws will monitor the water temp before birth so it isn&#8217;t too hot or cold for baby. Leave space in your pool for topping up - if you have been in a while and you do start to feel cold at all.

*Clothing - if you would prefer not to be naked (I was), then some ladies have preferred tankini tops to t-shirts - as they get too clingy. Also have spare clothes for your birth partner; They are likely to get wet. (If they are going to rub your back for you, hold or cuddle you), Or if they want to get into the pool too, there is nothing to stop them going naked (could be fun for your Mws!), or you might like to think about a swimming costume for them too.

Dressing gown was handy for getting out and keeping you warm. As well as towels.
A pillow or cushion can be handy for your Birthing partner - as they will prob be kneeling on the floor.
Mirror - brilliant to see the head for yourself!
Cold water spray
Straws. much easier to drink from in all positions.

Like Mmum said you don&#8217;t HAVE to be 5cm or so before getting in the pool - but if you are in a centre then you will have less control over this, and it will come down to your centre&#8217;s policy. Which is usually the over 5cm, to maximise the use of the pool, more than anything else.

Also remember you don&#8217;t have to get out of the pool; to deliver the placenta, feed your baby, or do apgar obs etc. unless there is a complication. (though, it seems in units women are more likely to have their babies taken away, and asked to get out - just an observation)

There are lots more things, as I said above you might like to have at home, but really that is all that I can think of at the mo that is specific to waterbirth wherever you give birth. (other than the usual - music, champers etc)

If you have any questions - I&#8217;d be happy to answer any
xXx


----------



## Jenniflower

> *Water temperature - Dont think of it like a bath temperature.. In my experience, I didnt want it hot at all. Giving birth can be quite a workout, you you will generate lots of heat yourself. So about 40oC to 45oC should be adequate. Also if you are at home your room temperature should be about 22oC. Also the Mws will monitor the water temp before birth so it isnt too hot or cold for baby. Leave room in your pool for topping up - if you have been in a while and you do start to feel cold at all.

My midwife mentioned needing to keep the temp at 37C more importantly during the 2nd stage than any other though. Would 40-45C be quite hot?


----------



## Bournefree

Yeah it would be too hot for the birth - but what I meant was, if you are about to get in this is a good temperature. Hopefully you will be using the most of the pool and getting in before second stage labour. So this is assuming you don't get in right at the end of second stage labour and right before you give birth!! This means it will be above body temp and will feel nice and warm - and be cooling ready for the birth.

I don't know if I'm confussing things!! sorry! ;-) Your going to be the best judge of temperature, rather than a thermometer, anyways!
xxx


----------



## Bournefree

Oh yeah, and I forgot to say the main advantage to being naked is you can have skin to skin straight away, without having to take off wet clothing - we all know what a nightmare that can be!
Also I can honestly say I didn't have any feelings of being embrassed about my body and who saw it (and although not ashamed about my body, I'm not one to walk around naked in changing rooms!) - it is amazing how uninhibited you feel! hahaha!


----------



## Jenniflower

Bournefree said:


> Yeah it would be too hot for the birth - but what I meant was, if you are about to get in this is a good temperature. Hopefully you will be using the most of the pool and getting in before second stage labour. So this is assuming you don't get in right at the end of second stage labour and right before you give birth!! This means it will be above body temp and will feel nice and warm - and be cooling ready for the birth.
> 
> I don't know if I'm confussing things!! sorry! ;-) Your going to be the best judge of temperature, rather than a thermometer, anyways!
> xxx

Oh dear I realized it looked like I was challenging you, I should have been more specific! haha. I looooove a nice hot bath and was a bit sad it couldn't go above 37 (I tried taking a bath at 37 and it was so blah) So I'll see if I can get it hot for labour and convince my midwife that it'll cool down in time. :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Jenniflower said:


> Bournefree said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it would be too hot for the birth - but what I meant was, if you are about to get in this is a good temperature. Hopefully you will be using the most of the pool and getting in before second stage labour. So this is assuming you don't get in right at the end of second stage labour and right before you give birth!! This means it will be above body temp and will feel nice and warm - and be cooling ready for the birth.
> 
> I don't know if I'm confussing things!! sorry! ;-) Your going to be the best judge of temperature, rather than a thermometer, anyways!
> xxx
> 
> Oh dear I realized it looked like I was challenging you, I should have been more specific! haha. I looooove a nice hot bath and was a bit sad it couldn't go above 37 (I tried taking a bath at 37 and it was so blah) So I'll see if I can get it hot for labour and convince my midwife that it'll cool down in time. :)Click to expand...

When I had my waterbirth I don't know what the temperature was of the water but there was a thermometer attached to the pool.. The MW also added hot water when it dropped below a certain temp. 

They won't let you have the water too hot as like as like bournefree said baby will be coming in to it so of course you wouldn't want to run the risk of burning it lol. Also you do get VERY hot when in labour..AND the wards are like an oven!!


----------



## Bournefree

Jenniflower said:


> Oh dear I realized it looked like I was challenging you, I should have been more specific! haha. I looooove a nice hot bath and was a bit sad it couldn't go above 37 (I tried taking a bath at 37 and it was so blah) So I'll see if I can get it hot for labour and convince my midwife that it'll cool down in time. :)

No worries, you didn't come across as challenging at all!

I realised that  I  hadn't been specific! Your totally right to have 37oC in your head - as that is perfect body temp for when baby is born. Your right though, It would feel pretty Blah as you say - because it is body temp.. it is neither hot or cold.

Mine was nice and warm when I first got in - and depending on the pool you are using at home, it will take quite a while to fill (ours from memory took about 40min), and you might have that done before your mw arrives.

It is nice to have the hose on your back while topping it up with hot water too - that was so nice I can't tell you!

It is also important to note, that although you don't want to go too much above 37oC for the birth, you also don't want to go too much below - as baby will get cold. But as you're going to be a little busy - MWs sort this one for you. Last thing you want is to be "in the zone" and watching a thermometer or having your birth partner concentrating on temp and not you!

Oh - I've thought of another tip!

Keep babies body (not head once they have taken first breath, obviously!) submerged for warmth after birth - as your baby will get cold quickly when wet once out in the air- you could use a towel in the pool over baby to minimise heat loss while you want to feed, wait for the placenta etc.
xXx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Tell the MWs you want to catch your own baby :) Or that your OH would like to.


----------



## Bournefree

^^^^Oh Oh!! Brilliant tip! 
Silly, I didn't think about that, it kind of happened with us! DD slipped out to the bottom of the pool, and I picked her up! I'm going to make sure that one is in my birth plan! As it was such a proud moment for me! Amazing!


----------



## Mervs Mum

You were the first person to touch her..... :cloud9:


----------

